

Windows Phone Users Desire to Access Instagram is Insatiable and Risky - WinObs
http://srtn.us/xv0

======
WinObs
Apparently the app has been hidden in the Windows Phone store and uploads are
blocked because of some issues with the app. The devs commented on a thread at
WP Central - <http://www.wpcentral.com/comment/354383#comment-354383>

